# Eureka Mignon Manuale / Specialita



## svefn (Oct 19, 2019)

Hello - I'm here searching for some grinder advice...

After 2 years of moka pot brewing before returning back to the UK and finally dusting off the Gaggia Classic, my trusty Porlex mini grinder is just not cutting anymore.

Up until recently I had my eyes set on the Baratza Sette 270. But after doing a bit of reading I'm thinking that the Eureka Mignon is the way to go.

Build quality/reliability is a must as I want this to be an investment to keep for at least the next 3/4 years.

To ask my question simply:

Second hand Mignon mk1/2 vs Manuale vs Silenza vs Specialita?

Current prices on new machines at Bella Barista -

Manuale - £239 - https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-mignon-manuale.html

Silenzio - £315 - https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-mignon-silenzio-15bl-coffee-grinder-50mm-burrs-gloss-black.html

Specialita - £359 - https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-mignon-specialita-55-matt-black.html

Does anyone know what corners have been cut on the Manuale to warrant the £76 price difference between the Silenzio? As I can't imagine just adding a small analogue timer and switch to the side warrants that price increase?

I'm single dosing by weight so I doubt the timer on the Specialita will get used, but perhaps will have more resale value down the line when it comes to parting ways / upgrading.

Any advice would be much appreciated!

Cheers!


----------



## svefn (Oct 19, 2019)

I've just seen after posting:

Manuale 260W

Silenzio & Specialita 310W

which could also explain the price difference?


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Looking at the eureka site

https://www.eureka.co.it/en/catalogo.aspx

Wattage

Burr size

Features and appearence

All appear to do espresso, but at different productivity rates i.e. faster for the machines with more power and then again an increase in productivity due to burr size i would guess.


----------



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

From when I researched if I remember correctly the Manuale is only available in black with black with black. The Silenzio does have more sound deadening based on videos I watched trying to make the same decision so it genuinely unnoticeably more quiet than the Manuale (which may not matter to you), and obviously the Specialita has 55mm burrs and the programmable touch screen timer. I couldn't have cared less about the touch screen to be honest but I decided that if I was spending north of £200 on a grinder I might as well have the bigger burrs and the colour scheme I liked which was the red with chrome front, only available at BB on the Specialita. The Manuale and Silenzio only seem to have the black spout. For what it's worth, I have zero regrets on the Specialita. Very happy with the decision I made. I looked a bit for a used one but none that suited were around and in the end I was good with going brand new for the newer ACE system as well as a warranty, though it seems these go wrong very rarely.


----------



## svefn (Oct 19, 2019)

Thanks for the replies!

I bit the bullet last night and ordered a Specialita from Bella Barista. I came to the conclusion like you @Tempest, if I'm spending this amount of money on a grinder I may as well spend that bit more and get the better of the lot in this price range.

Quite funny how this morning an old eureka mignon got listed on ebay for £140 BIN, local to me. But I'm happy with this choice knowing I 'probably' won't want to upgrade in the foreseeable future.

Looking forward to that box arriving tomorrow! ?


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

One of the two listed on the bay is for sale here iirc

Distance a major issue for me


----------



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

svefn said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> I bit the bullet last night and ordered a Specialita from Bella Barista. I came to the conclusion like you @Tempest, if I'm spending this amount of money on a grinder I may as well spend that bit more and get the better of the lot in this price range.
> 
> ...


 Mine had a few goodies in with the grinder so I was happy. Couldn't fault the BB customer service and the Mignon is a great bit of kit. It's a well built, solid item. The aesthetic of it really appealed to me as well. The touch screen timer is accurate once you're dialed in, I was just happy to weigh so it didn't really matter to me that much. I'm sure you won't be disappointed. I knew I would likely never outgrow my GC so it was a pretty good partner for it, and due to how easy the GC is to repair they should both last me forever.


----------



## Ajc (Sep 18, 2019)

I'm considering the same at the moment. Trying to decide whether the Mignon Specialita at c£360 is worth the extra compared to the Mk2 which I would expect to get at c£180-200. Will be paired with Fracino Cherub, mainly making espresso for me and flat white for my wife.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Ajc said:


> I'm considering the same at the moment. Trying to decide whether the Mignon Specialita at c£360 is worth the extra compared to the Mk2 which I would expect to get at c£180-200. Will be paired with Fracino Cherub, mainly making espresso for me and flat white for my wife.


Are they mk2 secondhand prices though? I sold my specialita for £250 and for that price it's a worthy upgrade on the mk2. If you can get a new mk2 for under £200 then that would be a better deal than £360 for a new mignon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

